# combining science and spirituality



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

there have been recorded instances in western society of institutions combining the two.alexandria in egypt specializing in cosmology thru numerology,and earlier societies shrouded in legend such as atlantis.

is there a movement back to this system in the modern era?could it be useful to mankind?there must be a point at which the periodic table outlives its usefulness the same way that stoneage mankind was at a loss without advancing itself.

my point is,given the shipwreck on a desert island scenario,with a given group of people,what could we discard from science as being useless and what could we bring back from the past to improve our world and ourselves?


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Science without religion is lame. Religion without science is blind - albert einstein

I think the ideal is a combonation of sicence and sprituality but at a sensible level so that neither is extreme or overides the other ie complete athiest sketic scientists who complety deny the possibily of a god or a transendent spritual force and fudamenalist relgion that denies the proven discovies of science (dinosaurs, earth revolves around sun etc etc).

I think if you combine both anyaltical reailty based sciwnce with the transendtal, vison of spirtiality then the benefits for civilisation would be considrible, both sides should respect and work with each other rather than against and having all the same arguments thev'e had since the real beginning of scientific questioning of relegion.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

falling_free said:


> Science without religion is lame. Religion without science is blind - albert einstein
> 
> I think the ideal is a combonation of sicence and sprituality but at a sensible level so that neither is extreme or overides the other ie complete athiest sketic scientists who complety deny the possibily of a god or a transendent spritual force and fudamenalist relgion that denies the proven discovies of science (dinosaurs, earth revolves around sun etc etc).
> 
> I think if you combine both anyaltical reailty based sciwnce with the transendtal, vison of spirtiality then the benefits for civilisation would be considrible, both sides should respect and work with each other rather than against and having all the same arguments thev'e had since the real beginning of scientific questioning of relegion.


I like the Einstein quote. :wink:

I think they're actually getting there, science and religion. And I think they're gonna get there whether they like it or not. :lol: Probably not in our lifetime. But I would prefer to call it science and spirituality...not religion. Religion, to me, is just a concept, a bucket of thought. 'Spirituality' covers a greater area of exploration.

As for 'God', that just might be another name for a 'unified field', but one that has an 'intelligence' within it. Not 'intelligence' as we view it with our limited little brains but something 'other.' If WE can ponder all this stuff and create stuff in a limited little body that we didn't create in and of ourselves, then 'something' has to be going on. It doesn't make sense otherwise.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

An idea from a book I've been reading recently: Our current way of thinking is very Newtonian in nature. i.e. Very anchored in the 3 dimensional world that we can percieve. Very cause and effect orientated. However, Field Theory has already been developed in Physics, which gives us such technology as TV, radio and mobile phones. Basically the idea is that fields connect everything. Well, the idea can extend to our thinking as well - our bodies generate fields, our thoughts can be communicated telepathically if we allow ourselves to open up to this possibility and develop these psychic abilities.

A more recent development in physics is the Holographic Universe idea. That everything is connected and a part of everything else. Each individual part of the universe is a hologram of the whole. Within each person is a reflection of the entire universe and wherever you look you can find all other things.

Yes, I have high hopes for science and spirituality becoming integrated.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

it is going to happen within our lifetime, because its already happening. i just hope there is enough time for the evolution of understanding to blossom. right now its just taking root.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

CECIL said:


> An idea from a book I've been reading recently: Our current way of thinking is very Newtonian in nature. i.e. Very anchored in the 3 dimensional world that we can percieve. Very cause and effect orientated. However, Field Theory has already been developed in Physics, which gives us such technology as TV, radio and mobile phones. Basically the idea is that fields connect everything. Well, the idea can extend to our thinking as well - our bodies generate fields, our thoughts can be communicated telepathically if we allow ourselves to open up to this possibility and develop these psychic abilities.
> 
> A more recent development in physics is the Holographic Universe idea. That everything is connected and a part of everything else. Each individual part of the universe is a hologram of the whole. Within each person is a reflection of the entire universe and wherever you look you can find all other things.
> 
> Yes, I have high hopes for science and spirituality becoming integrated.


I absolutely 'get' this and agree with you 100%. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

sleepingbeauty said:


> it is going to happen within our lifetime, because its already happening. i just hope there is enough time for the evolution of understanding to blossom. right now its just taking root.


It might happen in 'your' lifetime. :wink: As for myself, I'm not feeling too good these days. :lol: Age isn't always about years, it's also about 'mileage.' har

I hope you're right.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> it is going to happen within our lifetime, because its already happening. i just hope there is enough time for the evolution of understanding to blossom. right now its just taking root.


Yes change is occuring and even more interesting is that the rate of change is increasing constantly 

See: Terrence McKenna's TimeWave Zero for crazy theories


----------

